# My Elgin



## Altozwei (Apr 9, 2014)

Currently working on this:


















I don't know much about it except that my dad bought it in the mid-sixties from a neighbor. I just got it back from a local lbs where they inspected and repacked the hubs and bottom bracket. The tires were dead but, mechanically, it is in very good shape. Has a very smooth ride. Hoping to eventually get it back to its original colors of royal blue and white.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 9, 2014)

Page Not Found
Oops! Looks like you followed a bad link


----------



## Altozwei (Apr 9, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> Page Not Found
> Oops! Looks like you followed a bad link




Ditched the link. Finally managed to get the photos posted.


----------

